# gekachelte Texturen selbermalen hilfe



## Sebby01 (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe ein Problem, oder eher eine Anfrage - ich male zur Zeit mit dem Programm Art Rage (2.5 glaube ich) und hab nun auch mit der Open Source Software Blender (neuste Version) mit dem erstellen von 3D-Modellen angefangen. Nun würde ich gerne eigene Texturen erstellen und wollte Fragen ob es eine Freeware-Software gibt, in der ich in Art Rage erstellte Bilder so bearbeiten kann, dass ich sie kacheln und in Blender verwenden kann? Ich hab mit google nichts gefunden! Art Rage bilder kann ich in BMP, JPEG, GIF, TIFF, PNG oder PSD exportieren.Wenn das nicht möglich ist, wäre ich über eine Alternative dankbar!


----------



## Sebby01 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo nochmal!

Ich hab nun ein Tutorial auf einer anderen Seite gefunden die beschreibt wie das kacheln mit Photoshop und normalerweise auch mit gimp funktionieren müsste. Ich hab jetzt gimp, aber ich finde den Verschiebungsfilter nicht. Wenn ich bei Filter "verschieben" verwende passiert etwas ganz anderes, das bild wird eher verzerrt. Dann gibts nochmal verschieben, dass funktioniert auch nicht. Über eine Antwort wäre ich echt dankbar


----------



## engelmarkus (30. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich kannst du das mit jeder Software machen. Du malst die Textur, aber nicht ganz bis zum Rand. Dann scheidest du sie in der Mitte durch und setzt das linke Teil nach rechts an den Rand. Das rechte Teil kommt nach links an den Rand. Schon hast du die weißen, freigelassenen Rändern in der Mitte. Dann kannst du die anmalen und hast eine kachelfreie Textur.
Mit Photoshop gehts etwas leichter, da kannst du den Offset-Filter benutzen.


----------



## Sebby01 (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort Engelmarkus! An das manuell zusammenschneiden hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich hab nur diese blöde verschiebenfunktion gesucht, die es in gimp wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt. Wenn doch kann das ja mal jemand hier posten.

Vielen Dank


----------

